# Trek Top Fuel Frame Bag



## eness215 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi All...I currently have a Trek Top Fuel SL. I have grand visions of going bikepacking and am considering building up a Krampus as a secondary trail bike/bikepacking bike. If I am really honest with myself, seeing that I have a one year old son to take care of and plenty of other hobbies I like to do, I may get one or two bikepacking trips in a year. Knowning that I probably won't actually get out to use it all that often, I'm thinking instead of buying the Krampus, I buy the camping gear and bags to carry it all and save some of the money for future toys. I have a Revelate Terrapin seat bag and am planning on getting a Revelate Handlebar harness. I am wondering if anyone knows a company that makes a stock bag that will fit in the front triangle and leave space for the rear shock. I know I have seen bags that leave space for the vertical shock before, but could never find a company. 

Any Ideas?

PS...any experiences on short (1-3 night) bikepacking trips on full suspension bike? With a big seatbag, handlebar roll, frame bag, and potentially backpack, is there enough space for everything?


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Give Rogue Panda a call on the frame bag, I'm sure he makes them for fs bikes too. What's cool is all you have to do is email a picture of your bike with a ruler on it and they can make it. http://www.roguepanda.com/

There's a lengthy discussion in this thread about bikepacking with fs bikes. http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/anyone-bikepack-full-suspension-1010135.html

Have fun!


----------

